# cute knit fox scarf (free)



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

http://caffaknitted.typepad.com/caffaknitted/stone-cold-fox-scarf.html


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

That is so cute! Thanks for the link.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very cute indeed,thanks for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

Just saw an episode of I Love Lucy where she received a fox stole as an anniversary gift. How times have changed. This one is much cuter and much more PC! Love it!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link. It is really a cute pattern.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

I was on Raverly the other day and they have a pair of mittens in there free patterns that would match perfectly. They are little fox heads.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

So cute, thanks for link


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

no longer available


barb1957 said:


> I was on Raverly the other day and they have a pair of mittens in there free patterns that would match perfectly. They are little fox heads.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very cute and a much better alternative to those fox fur scarves they wore back in the day....


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

I just tried again and typed them in and they came up for me . I typed in fox mittens in the search. I think they were on the top row.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

i'll have to go check them out..
i think this scarf looks great may even do it for myself lol

woohoo found them
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fox-mittens

they'll do perfect..


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Adorable and saved in my favorites. Thanks.


----------



## figueras-sketa (May 18, 2013)

thank you


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Here is a picture of this scarf

Robin in MA


----------

